# Need toaster advice



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Over the last twenty-five years or so, we have owned 6 toasters, all different brands. Every one has the same problem: it has settings from 0 to 10 or something like, and anything above 2 or 3 means burnt black, so that the actual toasting range is 1-2. Most also will not allow all of a normal piece of bread from a standard supermarket loaf to fit in completely; one allowed the whole slice, but the slots were designed for 2 pieces of toast and would actually only hold about 1.5.

I can't understand it: surely there must be toasters that actually toast a piece of supermarket bread? But we have yet to find one. My wife just bought a new one from Target, we put it on the counter, got about 3/4 of a piece of bread in, set it on 3, and got charcoal (plus about 1/4 of the bread raw because that was the part that didn't fit in the slot). We're going to return it, but what should we buy instead?

Tell me somebody out there has advice on a toaster that actually works!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I gave up on stand-alone toasters some 30 years ago. Much prefer a toaster-oven. There seems to be a bit more control, although the top and bottom have distinctively different toasting patterns, and it allows “broil toasting, that I prefer for hamburger rolls, and the oven feature.

Plus it can toast “big bread”!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used a toaster oven for the last 12-15 years. It just gave up so I'm in the market too.

first stop.

https://www.cnet.com/news/the-best-toaster-ovens-of-2020/


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We are in the toaster oven camp as well - after a fruitless search for a decent toaster. We use it for so many things and it really does not take up much more room than a decent size toaster (brevel mini), and much less room than a mircorwave, whoch we do not have. I love it for jacketed potatoes since they have to bake for so long, warming leftovers, baking casseroles - and it makes great toast, bagels, english muffins, etc.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As with the others, I gave up on modern toasters for the same reasons,
Until...
I was at a garage sale last year and found a circa 1960’s Sunbeam Chrome monster two slicerfor a toonie (Cdn 2$ coin) No flimsy construction, no plastic parts, no warranty either. It works well, toasting range is good, but have difficulty with fat bagels.

Sometimes the way forward is back-azzwards....


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I am green over that find!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

fatcook said:


> I am green over that find!


Take a number!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Popular Science: Best Toaster Oven | Kitchen Appliances You Need.
https://www.popsci.com/story/reviews/best-toaster-oven/?utm_medium=syndication&utm_source=googlenews
Some interesting choices there.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I picked up the InstantPot Omni Plus. Toasting is decent. Air fry feature is worthwhile. Bagel toasting to come. Fan is noisy, instructions are sparse.


----------

